# iPod comme disque dur externe



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

voila, alors tout d'abord j'ai un ibook 600 (avec un dd de 15Go) et un pc (si si un vrai pc avec crosoft dessus...et tout et tout  )

alors, en fait je voudrais pouvoir balancer toute les mp3 que j'ai sur mon ibook sur l'ipod... pour les virer de mon disque dur.. il parait que c'est pas terrible...
Ensuite, on peut utiliser l'ipod sur mac ET  pc pour faire du transfert de donné entre les deux ? et est ce que je peux m'en servir comme une clés usb... pour prendre des infos sur un pc quelconque, et les mettre sur mon ibook, sans que ca pose de prb ?

et si y d'autres trucs a savoir... 

voilou
merci les gens


----------



## takamaka (22 Juillet 2004)

Se servir de l'ipod comme "une grosse" clé usb, c'est possible par contre il faut que le firmware de l'ipod soit celui du PC pour être reconnu et monté sur les 2 bécanes. J'ai réalisé la manip en début de semaine, ca marche impeccable. Il faut toutefois prendre soin de sauvegarder ta bibliothéque iTunes !
Bien entendu l'installation du nouveau firmware s'effectue àp du PC...

tips n' tricks dispos sur ipodfanatic.com / ipodlounge.com


----------

